# Ritardando



## DennyB (Oct 2, 2021)

how do I control the ‘strength’ of ritardandos and Fermatas? I put a Rit at the end, but it slows it down like 50%, but I wanted something more subtle. And the fermata takes forever. I know it’s a fermata, but it’s becoming borderline unmusical.

thanks!


----------



## Uncle Peter (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello, add a tempo staff (under utility in the staff menus). Then edit the tempo curve associated with the fermata and or ritardando.


----------



## DennyB (Oct 3, 2021)

Perfect, thank you!

just to help others in future searches, seeing the curve requires that you activate the automation layer (sine wave shape in the top control panel).


----------

